# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch Cửa Lò 4ngày 3đêm

## nangmai

Du lịch Cửa Lò 4ngày 3đêm
Thứ 5 31/10/13 9:31 » Lượt xem: 1

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Cửa Lò (Ăn trưa, tối)
Đón khách, khởi hành đi Cửa Lò. 12h00 tới Cửa Lò nhận phòng khách sạn. Buổi chiều: tự do dạo chơi, tắm biển Cửa Lò.


Ngày 2: Cửa Lò - - Quê Bác (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Tắm biển. Thăm quan Quê Bác, viếng mộ Bà Hoàng Thị Loan thân mẫu Bác Hồ. Thăm quê ngoại Bác tại làng Hoàng Trù, quê nội làng Sen. Quay về Cửa Lò. Buổi chiều tự do tắm biển.

Ngày 3: Cửa Lò (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Cả ngày tự do tắm biển, chơi các trò chơi tại bãi biển.
Ngày 4: Cửa Lò - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
ăm biển. Mua sắm tại chợ Cửa Lò. Chiều quay về Hà Nội. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình.

Điểm tham quan chính:
• Biển Cửa Lò
• Làng Sen - quê Bác
• Chợ Cửa Lò


Dịch vụ bao gồm:
• Ăn theo chương trình, nghỉ khách sạn, 2 khách một phòng.
(nếu lẻ nam, lẻ nữ sắp xếp nghỉ phòng 3)
• Xe du lịch máy lạnh đưa đón thăm quan theo chương trình.
• Vé tham quan tại các điểm du lịch vào cửa thứ nhất 01 lần.
• Ăn ba bữa: ăn sáng trong khách sạn, ăn trưa, tối tiêu chuẩn 100.000 VND/khách/bữa.
• Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt. 
• Nước tinh khiết 02 chai 500ml/ khách/ngày, khăn lạnh. 
• Quà tặng mũ hoặc áo phông.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch, thuế VAT.

Không bao gồm:
• Đồ uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn.
• Điện thoại, giặt là, chi tiêu cá nhân.
• Các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình.


Chi phí tour cho trẻ em:
• Dưới 05 tuổi: miễn phí. 
(2 người lớn được kèm 01 trẻ em, từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên tính bằng 50% giá vé người lớn).
• Từ 06 đến 11 tuổi: 50% giá tour người lớn (ngủ ghép với người lớn). 

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
63A Cửa Bắc, Ba Đình, Hà Nội, Việt nam
Tel: (+84-4) 3 715 15 73 - Ext: 311
Fax: (+84-4) 3 716 41 33 
Email : dulich@dinatour.com 
Website : http://www.dinatour.com.vn/ 
Skype: dinatour01

----------

